# Removing staining from an acrylic wash basin



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

We have an acrylic wash basin which has a yellow staining. Does anyone have any ideas about removing it? I've tried lemon juice; vinegar; bicarbonate of soda to no avail. Have even thought about replacing the basin but at well over £100 plus delivery am thinking again! This price was quoted by Autotrail and someone might know of an alternative supplier to try maybe..............


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

We also have a yellow stain on our basin and have tried everything you have. Would be very interested to hear if you find a solution!

B&J


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

With a twenty nine year old van and, funnily enough, a twenty nine year old sink, we had the same problem. I too tried everything I could think of and was coming to the point where replacement was our only option. In desperation, and knowing if it all went horribly wrong we'd have to replace it, I filled the sink with warm water and chucked in six steradent tablets. Next morning it was good as new, no stain and sparkling white. 

We were nervous too about the steradent water going into the grey tank but it seems to have done it no harm. 

Good luck!


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Well I tried the steradent tablets (twice) but our yellowing must be much worse as it remains exactly the same! Anyone got any other suggestions?


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Jif?

Rob


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Paint it? You can buy paint for almost all surfaces now.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Paint it? You can buy paint for almost all surfaces now.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Don't know if this would work on your stained sink but it may be worth a try!!!!

http://www.ehow.com/how_5775265_clean-white-plastic-patio-chairs.html


----------



## marconi (Jun 29, 2008)

Also of interest is where do they come from, we have had them in all modern 'vans we have owned.
In our Chausson above the sink there is a white screw hole blanking cover inside the cabinet, around this is the same yellowing. Did the manufacturer drop a bit of acid cure silicone sealant in the sink when fitting the blanker?

Trouble is lots of common chemicals and products effect plastics, I have never found anything that returns it to white.

If the sink is acrylic you could try what our local Swift dealer did with the stain around the taps in our Abbey caravan from new. They promissed to replace the basin and unit (all in one) booked it in for the job, showed me the new unit, kept the caravan for 2 days and just polished off the stain with a buffer on an electric drill.
It wasn't a bad job, it even got past my first inspection when I collected it and the service manager said, job done there is your new basin. However it didn't survive a broad daylight inspection in a layby 1 mile down the road.
Out of warranty the results would have been acceptable and better than the yellow stains.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

i too had the yellow stains and tried all of the above, then in desperation stroked it gentally with a new stanley knife blade ,and rubbed it with vim and hot water then polished it with car wax,now ok so did toilet as well.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Put hot water in the basin and it disappears........until you pull the plug out!
But then you exit the bathroom and can't see it any longer anyway!!

Its a stain not dirt or grime try and learn to live with it and save money, time and angst.


----------

